# شرح الكنترول ملف جميل جداً



## alaa_84 (2 أغسطس 2010)

*هل تريد معرفة الكنترول بدون مجهود إليك هذا الملف الجميل حصرى على ملتقى المهندسين العرب *

* إليكم الملف فى المرفقات*​


----------



## gaber osman (2 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## alaa_84 (2 أغسطس 2010)

وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## aati badri (2 أغسطس 2010)

بوركت


----------



## درش2010 (2 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وهل يوجد له تكمله ...........ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ديناصور مصر (2 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووور على مجهودك يا عسل


----------



## ايمن فهمى (2 أغسطس 2010)

الله ينور يا باشمهندس


----------



## toktok66 (2 أغسطس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الاجابه : منقول من قسم الكهرباء ولم يتم التنويه لذلك

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alaa_84 (2 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً للمرور إخوانى الكرام وأتمنى أن تكونوا قد إستفدتم من الموضوع


----------



## eehaboo (2 أغسطس 2010)

toktok66 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الاجابه : منقول من قسم الكهرباء ولم يتم التنويه لذلك
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا


 عادي عادي لسا بتشوف اكتر من هيك بكتير....


----------



## alaa_84 (2 أغسطس 2010)

يا أخوانى ( toktok66 & eehaboo ) لا تقذفونى بالظلم أنظر إلى الموضوع فى قسم الكهرباء ستجد أن من أضاف الموضوع هناك هو أنا العبد الفقير إلى الله يعنى أنا ما سرقت موضوع مهندس آخر وياريت نحاول نركز قبل ما نظلم الآخرين


----------



## سامي الجن (2 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك اللة خيرا*​


----------



## rewesh (3 أغسطس 2010)

منقول مش منقول مش مهم المهم الكل يستفيد


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً على المجهود الكبير وربنا يبارك فيك ويزيدك من نعيمه وعلمه &


----------



## mottohotto (3 أغسطس 2010)

alaa_84 قال:


> *هل تريد معرفة الكنترول بدون مجهود إليك هذا الملف الجميل حصرى على ملتقى المهندسين العرب *​
> 
> *إليكم الملف فى المرفقات*​


 
السلام عليكم 
اخى المهندس هذا الملف من اهم ملفات المنتدى لذا قيمتها بأعلى و هى حقا تستحق اكثر من ذلك 

شكرا و تقديرى


----------



## alaa_84 (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً للمرور يا مهندسين


----------



## alaa_84 (4 أغسطس 2010)

اتمنى ان يكون الملف اعجبكم


----------



## بسيوني حسن (5 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا وهل يوجد له تكمله ...........ولكم جزيل الشكر*


----------



## abdelrahim (6 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً ،،،

وفقك الله ،،،*


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (6 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## ياسين اشرف (6 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## محسن فضل (29 مايو 2011)

ممتاز ياباشمهندس


----------



## مستريورك (29 مايو 2011)

tkank you


----------



## عمادالجعفرى (29 مايو 2011)

اشكر ك على مجهودك ... واتمنى منك شرح كنترول اجهزة تكييف الاسبيليت والشباك


----------



## PS_HVAC (29 مايو 2011)

ملف بالفعل رائع ومفيد 

جزاك الله عنا كل خير

:7:


----------



## marseel (29 مايو 2011)

اعجز عن الكلام بوصفي له


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (30 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي على هذا الملف الرائع . وشكرا


----------



## م عاطف عبدالرحمن (14 يونيو 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## mechanic power (18 يوليو 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## mohamed abrahim (18 يوليو 2011)

مجهود متميز تسلم الايادى جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## nofal (18 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## thaeribrahem (18 يوليو 2011)

مشكور بارك الله بك


----------



## خالد محمود محمد (18 يوليو 2011)

الله عليك


----------



## sallam1998 (19 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما وعملا ونفع بك الناس


----------



## askndr (20 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## thaeribrahem (21 نوفمبر 2012)

شكور يا استاذ


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*أحسنت الشرح ميسر والمعلومات مفيدة جدا*


----------



## abdelhameddoma (22 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## كرم الحمداني (22 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد العطفي (23 نوفمبر 2012)

ملف اكثر من رائع ...ربنا يكرمك


----------



## eng_alex (23 نوفمبر 2012)

زادك الله علما


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (23 نوفمبر 2012)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## kokohamo2003 (23 نوفمبر 2012)

تسلم ايدك ملف رائع


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (13 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## el_oxory (13 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (14 فبراير 2013)

الف شكر


----------



## noreldin2000 (14 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mechanic power (15 فبراير 2013)

الله اكبر


----------



## الحسني احمد (26 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بيك معلومات حلوة


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (26 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي على هذا المجهود وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## عبد الله بن ياسين (26 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## kokohamo2003 (27 فبراير 2013)

ملف أكثر من رائع جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (27 فبراير 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد_86 (27 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمران احمد (1 مارس 2013)

بصراحة ملف رائع رائع رائع


----------



## علاء محمد موسى (12 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (13 مارس 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## hikal007 (13 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.مدحت (14 مارس 2013)

مشكور أخي العزيز شكرا على المعلومات القيمة.
لك كل التقدير والاحترام


----------



## waeltantawy (22 مايو 2013)

ممتاز يا بشمهندس ... بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل الخير


----------



## وائل البرعى (5 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mechanic power (8 يونيو 2013)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## قوة عزيمة وإنضباط (8 يونيو 2013)

روعة ..
جزاك الله خيراً
:20:


----------



## محمد_86 (8 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

